# Help! Milk coming in after pregnancy loss and it hurts!!!!



## blueyezz4 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry i have not officially introduced myself yet, but we just lost our twin boys this past Sat at 22+ wks in pre-term labor and I'm just trying to keep my head above water right now with all the emotions and everything else that goes along with it. My main question right now that I'm looking for help with is that i can tell that my milk must also be coming in b/c my bbs are SO uncomfortable and swollen and I need a solution fast!!!!!!!! It started last night in bed and now is even worse. Please help if you have some solutions I'm getting desperate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I saw your thread. I'm so very sorry. My heart just aches for you.







I used really cold cabbage leaves and frozen veggies to help with swelling. I also wore a good sports bra. I drank a lot of sage tea to help dry up my milk. After I started drinking the sage tea I was pain free and no longer swollen after two days. I was feeling better after a day.

I bought the sage tea from a health food store. Also, avoid warm/hot water on your breasts during showers because that will just stimulate milk production. Shower with your back facing the water.

My breasts were so unbelievably painful and swollen. I went from a C to DDD. I hate the engorgement period. I couldn't wait for it to be over, but I was sad to see my milk gone. I actually still have some milk.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Hugs to both of you...

Gumby is right though... the cold cabbage leaves especially...


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.









Here's a good reference.

Vitamin B6 can help to dry up milk. It worked for me. That and ice. Lots and lots of ice packs.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your boys.








My milk coming in was SO hard... I would just cry and cry in the shower while Dresden's milk drained down. It was torture! I used cabbage leaves and a supportive sports bra..


----------



## flowerlover (Jun 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. After Alary was born, my mom (who lost her second baby at 7 months way before I was born) cut a piece of cloth to wrap tightly around my breasts while wearing a very supportive sports bra too. She secured it in the front with safety pins. My hubby helped keep me wrapped too...wore it day and night for more than a week. I also used cold cabbage leaves. I remember they felt so good when I put new ones on each time. These seemed to work really well for me.

Praying for you and your hubby...


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I wore a bra 24 hours for about seven days after my milk came in. My milk probably dried up after five days but I couldn't bring myself to take off the bra and look at myself until around day seven.

I took showers from the waist down because I didn't want any stimulation. I also took advil for the pain.

I wish I would have tried the cabbage leaves, but I didn't think about it at the time.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care and we're here if you need us.


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Some women save some milk to use to nourish a plant in honor of their babies, some put some with their remains. There are a few threads about this. I just wanted to add that in case you wanted to save some for this reason- before you lose it all.

here is a link to the thread the post # 46 is by JayJay:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...1093630&page=3

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

I lost my twin boys 5 months into the pregnancy. Well...I lost the first at 5 months and then unknowingly carried the second for another month until I hemmoraged and they discovered him.

I was devastated. twice.

If you ever want to PM me I'd be happy to talk about it.

My milk comming in was horrible...I'd nursed all of my sons until they self weaned around 4 or 5...so I never had felt the pain of repressing a milk flow.
This time was different. I used alternating hot and cold packs and would massage the terribly sore spots with peppermint oil to cool the inflamation.
I also took a lot of Ibuprofin.

So sorry you lost your twins. so very very sorry.















:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your losses.

I've heard of some women pumping and donating their milk after a pg or infant loss. The women who do that find it very healing, that they can help another baby even though their own isn't here with them. This is especially true if the milk can be fed to preemies.

Other women find it too painful emotionally to even consider this, and just want to stop lactating in the fastest way possible. I just wanted to throw this idea your way, in case it's something that you might want to do.


----------

